# Random Magic Item Generator



## PieAndDragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey All

I've created a random magic item generator for Pathfinder using the tables in the core rulebook and its available at [NOT AVAILABLE CURRENTLY]

There is an option for including items from the APG

Items can be generated for a settlement depending on population size. 
Advanced options include a particular item type, my own house rules (for when I generate items for my campaign) and the option to make all items intelligent (as long as they can normally be intelligent)

Any feedback (like bugs or suggestions) are welcome.

Duncan

UPDATE: Website no longer exists, sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## freyar (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice!  Any chance you'd like to make a random treasure generator?  Similar options, except you type in a target level or gp value and get a random list of treasure?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 12, 2010)

I think there are a variety of random treasure generators out there already. 

However, I could add a feature enabling a user to enter a certain gp value, and it would generate magic items up to that total value (or thereabouts), with restrictions on the maximum value of any particular magic item.


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 14, 2010)

The ability to create magic items by price would be fantastic. Especiall if you could pick the lower bound as well.

I've seen a few generators for 3.5 that let you pick the max cost, but you'd still usually end up with really cheap stuff most of the time. If it supports minimum price and maximum price, it would be awesome.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 18, 2010)

I've added options to specify a number of magic items, and to set a maximum and minimum for each item, and an optional total value.


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! That's fantastic!

Now it'll be usable for generating magic items for encounters too!

Any chance of you adding the magic items from other PF Books, or adding Spells form them for wands and such? (the ability to select the books would make it even better, but that may be a bit too much work).

Or possibly shoving them into categories (IE: Don't include magic items associated with Race X)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 19, 2010)

I plan on adding spells and items from the APG and Bestiary II (if there are relevant ones), but I'm not aware of many other items from additional sources. In the advanced options section I plan on having checkboxes for the APG and other sources (if I ever add any).

As far as I'm aware there aren't many defined categories for magic items in general, apart from fairly subjective ones. 

My plans for the future include cursed items (as an option) and a way to export the magic items (probably to .csv format which allows them to be used in MS Excel)

I will probably have a go at a simple treasure generator using the tables from the Draconomicon as a base.


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 19, 2010)

Many of the adventure paths include magic items(and regular items), and  many of those are not unique items that wouldn't fit elsewhere.

Most of the splatbooks that paizo has released (the race books, the book  of the damned vol. 1, Seekers of Secrets had a ton of them, There's the  Pathfinder Armory, and Gods and magic had a bunch. I believe some of  the regional book also had equipment.)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Feb 1, 2011)

I've now updated my Random Magic Item Generator for Pathfinder to include items from the Advanced Player's Guide.

It can be found at Pathfinder

There is a checkbox under "Advanced Option2" to include items from the APG

Enjoy!


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2011)

Found this and really, really love it.  As others have said, just having the gp value makes this generator a total winner.

If you're taking requests, I'd like to see another level or two above metropolis, for high-magic campaigns.  I don't know if the rules are out there for that, though.

Either way, I really like this.  Thanks extremely much for putting this out there.


----------



## Aylwin (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this generator, it is perfect for the Kingmaker campaign we are currently running. However the web page is no longer loading, saying that it uses an unsupported form of compression.

I hope you get it back up and running soon.


----------



## enrious (Sep 10, 2011)

If the generator previously discussed was a webpage, then it appears the link changed to Pathfinder


----------



## Aylwin (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, that worked.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm currently working on some bugs and new features (and a random treasure generator) so thought I would ask if there were any requests while I was working on the Random Item Generator.


----------



## DragonLancer (Nov 30, 2011)

Nicely done. Thanks for putting that together.


----------



## marv (Dec 5, 2011)

detomo said:


> I'm currently working on some bugs and new features (and a random treasure generator) so thought I would ask if there were any requests while I was working on the Random Item Generator.




Very, very handy. This will have a place at my gaming table. Features? I'd like the inclusion of some 3.5 items from the Magic Item Compendium.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 11, 2011)

I've updated the Item Generator, fixing some bugs and adding options for re-rolling each item and specifying number of minor, medium and major items.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking at adding in cursed items, option to use GMG tables and possibly items from some of the "Ultimate Books".

Any other requests while I am making updates?


----------



## Matthias (Jul 31, 2012)

I love what you've done so far. Keep up the good work! Is there any possibility I could obtain an offline version of this utility? For the foreseeable future my internet access depends on my getting access to my wife's smartphone via sprint hotspot and that is not always available.

I believe Advanced Race Guide has several race-specific magic items and spells, so you may want to look into adding those.


As for suggestions: I would strongly recommend you include the book and page number for every magic item so that a GM or player can go back and read the basic description of the item. Of course, for potions, scrolls, wands, and staves, the page numbers would point to the spells those items carry. Probably the best way to implement this is to edit your database to append the book and/or page number to each magic item's and spell's name. Seems like it would take a lot of time though.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 24, 2013)

Just a late bump to say thank you.


----------



## Matthias (May 2, 2013)

Link in original post is broken.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 13, 2013)

I had an email asking about the generator so I thought I should update this thread as well.

------------
I'm afraid the generator is currently unavailable as I stopped paying for the website, although I still have the code for it.
I'm planning on putting up another website later this year (August-ish) and would also hope to make it available as a mobile app. 
For the moment there are several other decent item generators for Pathfinder available.

Happy Gaming!

Duncan


----------

